

The A.D.D. Guide to RabbitMQ - crad
http://crad.tumblr.com/post/196979154/the-attention-deficit-disorder-guide-to-rabbitmq

======
anigbrowl
Pretty good, nice balance of terse and informative. Do more!

------
edw519
Strange title. What's next, The O.C.D. Guide to A.D.D.?

